# NDSU school/huting



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey all i've just been reading this site lately and its awesome. I'm just starting to get really into waterfowling, and this site is really helpful. I live in south of the cities in minnesota and have gotten out a couple times goose hunting, haven't hammered'em yet but its still a blast just to get out and see a few birds, and every once in a while we kill some ducks. Was in ND last year for spring goose during spring break and had a blast, for someone whos never been goose hunting alot it was cool to see that many birds. Anyway, the reason i post is that i'm a senior in high school and am really thinking about NDSU for a college. It seems to be a great school and all, but it would be nice living in an area with lots of hunting opportunities, just wondering if anyone has gone there or is going there and what they think of the school.

Thanks Zane


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

If you want an education don't go to NDSU.....not because it is a bad school, but you will get addicted to goose and duck hunting, you'll skip class, you will scout for hunting spots instead of studying for tests...oh and when you do make it to class, you will not listen, but instead you will surf nodakoutdoors.com on your laptop......  :beer:


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I never regret my time at NDSU. As Drew said, it was tough not to sneak out hunting two or three mornings per week when I was in school, but if you love it, you will probably do that anywhere you go.  As for an education, it beats going to UND, plus you don't have to live in the Grand Cities, where it always smells like a potatoe's a$$...


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

You guys are right on the money! and like mbitz said, i'm think i'm going to do it wherever i go, if not with hunting, probly with fishing. Already missed a week of school elk hunting and numerous mornings goose hunting, teachers aren't to happy :lol: . maybe stack my classes so i don't have many in the fall? Anything to get more time in the field!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I was in your position 2 years ago. I really love North Dakota, and really wanted to move there to go to school. However, I did not have any idea what I wanted to major in. I figured that I should probably stay close to home since I didn't know what I wanted to major in. I applied to the U of M Twin Cities and was accepted to the college of natural resources. At the time, I was starting to think about majoring in something that dealt with the outdoors, because I love it so much. Well, the deadline to reserve my spot came and passed. I still wasn't sure what I wanted to major in. So I decided to attend North Hennepin Community College. I had like 18 credits from high school from passing AP tests, so I basically was already ahead 1 semester. It has turned out pretty good for me. I have been taking about 13 credits a semester, getting generals out of the way and completing my AA degree and the MNTC. I have been doing a lot of hunting(I have class 11-2 every day), saving money by living at home, and I can still be around my friends all the time. I still do not know what I want to major in, which is a problem, because I have to transfer next year. I am now looking at construction management. I know I probably wrote a lot more that needed, but thought it might help. I'd say if you don't know what you want to major in, going to a community college is a good option. Hope this helps. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to send me a PM. 
Chad


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I went there and I really backed off the class schedule for the fall semester. Otherwise a very good education. What are you going into??


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You really need to decide on what you want to do. Then pick a college. Long term that is a much better decision.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Gandergrinder is right, pick what you want to do and then pick a college that is good for it. If you have several ideas, pick a college that supports all of them well. I attended NDSU and now I work at NDSU so if you have some questions, send them my way.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I loved NDSU and had some great seasons while attending college.

My best semester was a fall where I had all my classes on Tuesday and Thursday. The 4-day weekend was KILLER.

At times the geese fly over the school in such large numbers that classes with open windows literally have to stop until it stops. I had an accounting class that took a 10-minute break because the teacher was tired of talking over the geese (and it was too warm to shut the windows).


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I see so many geese every morning on the way to work it is a wonder that I get anything done at work!


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

I am one of those people who picked school over hunting which now i wish I wouldnt have done. Now I am stuck going back to my home town every weekend to hunt which isnt very cheap on gas. So if I were to do it all over again deffinately would go to a school where i could hunt in the surrounding areas.

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks guys. I plan on going into the enginering field and from what it sounds like NDSU has a great engineering program, so that'll work out good. I think when I go for the spring snow goose hunt i might run up there and check it out, depends on the hunting :lol: . Went out goose hunting last night, saw a lot of birds, but they were pretty educated and didn't want to come in. We'll give it another shot tomorrow


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I wouldn't worry too much about school reputation, unless you are talking a really big name school (IE: UM or MIT for engineering....) If you are just looking at a state school like NDSU, UND, MSUM, etc, there really isn't much difference in their undergrad programs. I am one of the people that was told if you don't go to the U, you have to go to NDSU for engineering, only to find out the program is IDENTICAL to the program offered at UND. All a degree does is get your foot in the door, experience is worth 10x what you learn in school. Talk to any employer.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Brother D-day......Brother Bluto......
"Mr. Hustad zero point zero. Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life son."

Great school and hunting.....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

[quote="Decoyer"All a degree does is get your foot in the door, experience is worth 10x what you learn in school. Talk to any employer.[/quote]

Yep. And when you are in your Jr. and Sr. year, start networking and try to work for a firm you like as a gopher/receptionist/whatever........and work hard. Make that little job seem like the most important part of your day and you will be much better off than I was!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I think Decoyer hit it right on the head. It really doesn't make much difference where you go, as long as the school is accredited. But of course I would prefer to see you go to UND. As Decoyer said your work experience is worth way more than your education. So Zach, are you going to cite me as your source or are you going to take credit for that thought? :lol:

Either ND school would be a great choice for engineering. After 4.5 years here I wouldn't have chosen to go anywhere else. :beer:


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, i got NDSU at the top of my list, I've also got a cousin whos 6'9'' and got a basketball scholarship to Jamestown college, but i don't think that be a great school for me. I went out scouting last night for geese and found some but couldn't get permission, some guy leased it. I dont know if you guys realize how lucky you are, if I can get a field with 50 birds in it I'm ecstatic, couldn't hardly imagine a field of a thousand honkers, just druling thinking about it  My aunts neighboor just got back from saskatchuwan and I guess in one morning him and 4 other guys got their limit of honkers, ducks, snows and specks all by 9 am, stories like that just kill me


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

just got check it out and make sure you like it. the hunting experinces that you will have will be great fun but if you dont like the school then find another one. maybe see ya around nodak sometime if you make ndsu your choice. :jammin:


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey mbitz, why slmm UND, its not like NDSU is better. I like it here so you can go..

Curt
UND


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I only call NDSU a "cow college" because it was founded by a cow.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

zfish,

I have an engineering degree from NDSU. Feel free to email me if you have any questions!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Went to and got my degree in Industrial Management at MSU-M.

One of my fellow class members did something that was really smart I think.

He went to NDSU, did the hunting, partying thing and got his generals done. Didn't do too hot, and didn't do too bad. That was his first two years of school.

His last two years he went to MSU-M He still did the hunting thing, laid off the partying thing and because his GPA from NDSU did not count at MSU....he graduated honors with a 4.0.....


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I went to NDSU and got a degree in mechanical engineering. Its a good college, and like Decoyer said, all state schools will have similar programs. He was right again with the experience statement. The degree gets you in to a good position, your performance after that is what will take you far.

Make sure you do go to an accredited university, in case you want to start a "professional" career. To get into these "professional" fields, you need to have an undergrad from an accredited university. So happens that NDSU is ABET accredited.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

OH YEAH


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The Thundering Herd strikes again! I'd choose NDSU because you are only an hour or two drive from good hunting of all kinds. Then you can hunt weekends to get rid of the itch and concentrate on the books M-F !


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> Then you can hunt weekends to get rid of the itch and concentrate on the books M-F !


Ha! if only that were true....... :beer: :lol: [/quote]


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Same here at UND


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

It is a longer drive from NDSU to Devils Lake, than it is from UND. If it were just for hunting and fishing...I'd take UND. Not that I'd EVER advocate bailing on class to go hunting/fishing. MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!! dd:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The problem with UND is it is BY FAR THE SMELLIEST CAMPUS IN THE NATION !!!! DAMN SUGAR BEET PLANTS !!!


----------

